

Show HN: UK Startup LazyPay – European Challenger to Coinbase and Bitpay - bestofbitcoin
http://bitforum.info/t/uk-startup-lazypay-dominate-planet-of-the-apps/230?u=ltcaccount

======
bestofbitcoin
[https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/uk-startup-lazypay-
european-...](https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/uk-startup-lazypay-european-
challenger-coinbase-bitpay/)

